

Communal living in Silicon Valley [video] - dbrush
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21773244?ocid=pan_gn_smc_all_feature_whatif_techbillionaires_na

======
fbishara
thanks Alastair and Regan for visiting us.

